# Fox Lake Near Athens oh



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone every fish this pond. I'm interested, I know it is small but you never know. I might try it this weekend.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never even heard of it, and I went to OU for 6 years. Where is it located at? My cousin goes there, and I'm not sure he's fished it either....
dday


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

8 miles out of athens, off of SR 56.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fox Lake is very good for Bass and Crappie , and pretty good for Catfish when the water is high. i just got home from there and we caught a bunch of Crappie with a few Bass in between. was using minnows and slip bobbers around downed trees.


----------



## AthensAssassin (Sep 5, 2005)

Getting my boat out for the first time of the year on fox on wednesday morning. Caught a couple decent bass and some small crappies out there last year. Excited to get out though.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

So how did you do today? I cant wait to fish their, will i have any problems launching an 18' bass boat.


----------



## AthensAssassin (Sep 5, 2005)

I ended up not going. The weather was supposed to be terrible but then I woke up and the sun was shining. Unfortunately by then I had to get to class plus it was real windy. I still will be getting out there within the next week. Ill post when I get on the lake.


----------

